# BETVERIFIED.com - Be smart, trust only verified tipsters



## BETVERIFIED.com (Nov 8, 2016)

Dear betting-forum members,

We are pleased to announce that we have opened a new verified betting site *BETVERIFIED.com*, which has some advantages compared to others.
Tipsters are welcome to try our service for the next few months *for free.*


*TIPSTERS,*

Are you a tipster, but you are experiencing
problems with marketing of your service or would
you simply like to increase your visibility?
If yes, you are in the right place... read more


*BETTORS,*

Betverified.com was created for you in order to
avoid a flood of misleading betting tipsters,
while the tipsters on our site will help you
increase quality betting selection… read more


We would like to thank the administrators that we are able to present our verified service here on betting-forum.com

--
Have a lovely day,
Betverified Customer Service
www.betverified.com


----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (Feb 26, 2017)

https://postimage.org/


Verification on Betverified.com is FREE of charge. Before the registration please send us a short description about your service (What sports do you cover? How many picks do you release per month? …)
If you have a website or if you are verified by one of the other paid verified services, please send us the link where it can be seen.
One person can manage only one account. Please let us know if you have a valid reason to manage more accounts.


-- 
Have a lovely day,
Betverified customer service
www.betverified.com


https://postimage.org/


----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (Mar 31, 2017)

New month, new goals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Follow us on facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/VerifiedTipsters

--
Have a lovely day,
Betverified customer service
www.betverified.com


https://postimage.org/


----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (May 5, 2017)

https://postimage.io/https://certificity.com


Verification on Betverified.com is FREE of charge. Before the registration please read page For Tipsters.

-- 
Have a lovely day,
Betverified customer service
www.betverified.com
facebook page


----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (May 22, 2017)

Top 10 active tipsters (min. 45 picks)


Rofu1973
ROI: 132.15%  /  +124.42 Units  / 47 picks

ARMITAGE
ROI: 132.1%  /  +49.44 Units  / 45 picks

Gary-Weber
ROI: 123.41%  /  +173.2 Units  / 74 picks

Vencedor
ROI: 123.14%  /  +106.45 Units  / 46 picks

andreas
ROI: 121.43%  /  +175.69 Units  / 82 picks

baskettips
ROI: 113.12%  /  +276.13 Units  / 212 picks

IBTA
ROI: 111.49%  /  +28.96 Units  / 63 picks

SoccerAdvice
ROI: 111.08%  /  +96.4 Units  / 87 picks

MLBvsNHL
ROI: 107.66%  /  +398.22 Units  / 520 picks

Barracuda
ROI: 106.61%  /  +46.54 Units  / 78 picks




Season break:


NBAmania
ROI: 116.19%  /  +531.18 Units  / 353 picks

Top6
ROI: 106.01%  /  +272.12 Units  / 453 picks



*Are you a serious tipster? Feel free to contact us: info@betverified.com*


--
Have a lovely day,
Betverified customer service
www.betverified.com


----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (Oct 4, 2017)

FREE PICKS: 6W - 2L
Read more





--
Have a lovely day,
Betverified customer service
betverified.com


----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (Jan 1, 2018)

--
Betverified customer service
www.betverified.com


----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (Feb 19, 2018)

Affordable advertising - 5 spots left

You can advertise almost everything  except criminal activities, unverified betting services ...

Feel free to contact us for more infos: info@betverified.com






--
Have a lovely day,
Betverified customer service
www.betverified.com


----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (Jun 10, 2018)

--
Have a lovely day,
Betverified customer service
www.betverified.com


----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## BETVERIFIED.com (Mar 1, 2019)

Recently joined tipsters. Some of them came from the other verified services.

PROBET
ahsoccerpicks
idealbet
BetWithUs

Serious tipsters, you are welcome to join us free of charge!
BETVERIFIED.com - the most realistic verified betting service since 2016


----------



## werew (Sep 8, 2019)

The hockey season will continue, a great start for me on the wonderful resource betverified.com

Next week, all regular European championships will begin, my mailing list is free, I use only Pinnacle, I always have high-quality inside information, all my forecasts with high-quality analysis and a lot of information! To get on my mailing list just write me at   zlfra41@gmail.com and I will add you to my free mailing list.









						Profile – Verified Betting Service | BETVERIFIED
					

Verified betting service, Free bets, betting picks, paid tipsters, advices, previews, predictions




					betverified.com


----------



## werew (Sep 13, 2019)

The winning streak continues! Today is four wins out of four matches! All my tips with detailed analysis, with lots of insider information! All tips are verified! I use only Pinnacle
Well the most important thing is all this is free  just write me at zlfra41@gmail.com and I will add you to my free mailing list









						Profile – Verified Betting Service | BETVERIFIED
					

Verified betting service, Free bets, betting picks, paid tipsters, advices, previews, predictions




					betverified.com


----------



## werew (Sep 23, 2019)

Grizzly Wolfsburg - ERC Ingolstadt 2:0 good victory for us! This week I sent a little advice, my experience told me it makes no sense to rush and send something just for the sake of quantity.

All tips are verified! I use only Pinnacle
Well the most important thing is all this is free just write me at zlfra41@gmail.com and I will add you to my free mailing list

https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew


----------



## werew (Sep 29, 2019)

Great weekend for us and my subscribers! August and September Big profit for us! My mailing list is free, just write me zlfra41@gmail.com and I will add you, you will receive only high-quality insider information!

all statistics verified on the excellent resource BETVERIFIED.com

https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew


----------



## werew (Oct 26, 2019)

August, September, October, great profits for my customers! All tips with detailed previews and analysis, only insider information!

only Pinnacle     ROI    25.07%

You can buy a full season package with a big discount, contact me zlfra41@gmail.com









						Profile – Verified Betting Service | BETVERIFIED
					

Verified betting service, Free bets, betting picks, paid tipsters, advices, previews, predictions




					betverified.com


----------



## werew (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi, the new hockey season 2020-2021 will begin soon. It will run from August 10 to the end of April. I cover some European hockey leagues, friendly games, Champions League, various tournaments... I always have high-quality insider information, helping me to be successful!


Hockey Insider Information,
I use the best bookmaker Pinnacle, but you can also find all hockey events at your local bookmaker or other bookmaker.

based on team problems, such as injured players, player illnesses, player disqualification, team coach change, financial problems, internal problems, big team fatigue and many other factors, affecting outcome the game.
I never ship for quantity, patience and discipline are important! I will send tips advice only if I have high-quality inside information.

My profile verified, and statistics for the last season hockey 2019-2020 are here
https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew


It will be two paid packages

Package 1
one month 50 euro

Package 2
Full season 2020-2021 nine months, with discount 15 euro per month
(August, September, October, November, December, January, February, March, April) 135 euro

If you are interested, contact me. *zlfra41@gmail.com*


----------



## werew (Aug 28, 2020)

The new hockey season is gaining momentum, there are many friendly games and various tournaments ahead in September, and at the end September and at the beginning October, all the regular championships will start for us a long hockey marathon for eight months! This is a reliable, high-quality and verified service! As usual, I will give excellent inside information, all tips with previews and analysis, you will receive on your email address.

There are still a few spots in the full season eight-month deeply discounted subscription.

all statistics verified are here: https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew

one month subscription 50 euro

subscription full season 2020-2021 eight months until the end April 120 euro

if you are interested let me know zlfra41@gmail.com


----------



## werew (Sep 26, 2020)

Only high-quality inside information, my service is very reliable and time-tested, I send advice only if I have a lot  inside information based on various problems  the playing teams ... It is not quantity that matters, but quality, patience and discipline ...
All  tips with detailed previews and analysis, which you will receive at your email address.

all verified statistics are here : https://betverified.com/profile/?serviceid=1024&servicename=werew

Price

31 day subscription: 50 €

All season 2020-2021 until the end April
(October, November, December, January, February, March, April) 100 €

If you are interested, contact me 
E-mail:  zlfra41@gmail.com


----------



## werew (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello, the new hockey season will start very soon, I will be back on August 1 and will be very motivated and active this season we are waiting for 9 months of hockey, all championships and tournaments as well as the Ice Hockey Champions League. 

You can see all verified statistics for the last two seasons here https://betverified.com/profile/?serviceid=1024&servicename=werew
full season 2021-2022  package with big discount is now available ...  E-mail:    zlfra41@gmail.com


----------



## werew (Aug 6, 2021)

The new hockey season has started, yesterday we have two victories out of two, that was strong inside information!  








						Profile – Verified Betting Service | BETVERIFIED
					

Verified betting service, Free bets, betting picks, paid tipsters, advices, previews, predictions




					betverified.com
				




new hockey season 2021-2022   It will run from August 1 to the end of April,  and will be very motivated and active this season we are waiting for 9 months of hockey, all championships and tournaments as well as the Ice Hockey Champions League.

It will be two paid packages

Package 1
one month 40 €

Package 2
Full season 2021-2022 nine months, with discount
(August, September, October, November, December, January, February, March, April)    100 €

E-mail:    zlfra41@gmail.com


----------



## werew (Oct 4, 2021)

Yesterday we won the German championship! This was a powerful insider on the Schwenninger team's problems! This is the sixth win in a row for me and my subscribers ... August and September stable profits, Full season subscription, only high-quality inside information tips!
Full season 2021-2022 seven months, it's only 12 euro per month
(October, November, December, January, February, March, April) for 90 euro is available, just email me zlfra41@gmail.com

All statistics are verified https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew


----------



## werew (Oct 13, 2021)

We won the Champions League again yesterday! Strong inside information about the problems of the team Mlada Boleslav won without problems ... Last week, the strong inside  information in the Austrian championship big problems in the squad Graz also won.
if you want to join my service, just write to me zlfra41@gmail.com

All statistics are verified https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew


----------



## werew (Nov 24, 2021)

Yesterday I returned after a break due to national teams, in the Champions League strong inside information with Rogle victory for me and my subscribers, the last 16 matches I won 14 wins in a row! We got a refund for the other two matches My followers made good money from the start of the season!

The package until the end of the season December, January, February, March, April is still available for five months at a price 70 Euro.

All statistics are verified https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew

just write to me zlfra41@gmail.com


----------



## werew (Dec 24, 2021)

Yesterday we won a strong inside information on the big problems Dusseldorf team in  German championship he won without problems 4:1!
Five months August, September, October, November, December, in a row in green, a huge profit for me and my subscribers, there are still four months hockey ahead January, February, March, April, you can buy a subscription for only 60 euro, until the end of the season it is 15 euro per month, this is a very low price for quality service and great inside information!
Some of my followers who have followed me since the beginning of the season have already earned more than 15.000 euro.

All statistics are verified https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew

just write to me   zlfra41@gmail.com


----------



## werew (Jan 12, 2022)

We won again yesterday! It was a strong inside information about the big problems Davos team in the Swiss championship.
Now I offer for the last time a package until the end of the season January, February, March, April, for only 60 euro, this is only 15 euro per month, after that you can take subscription for only a month at a price 50 euro, my subscribers have earned big money since the beginning the season by following me!

I only post inside information!

All statistics are verified https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew

just write to me zlfra41@gmail.com


----------



## werew (Mar 26, 2022)

Hello everyone, I'm ending this hockey season 2021-2022. This has been a fantastic season for me and my followers! Eight months everything is in green, great profit! We have 35 wins, 6 returns, 7 losses.
+40.56 unit profit, me and my subscribers made very good money!
But most importantly, you get absolute inside information, high-quality and reliable service for the last three hockey seasons, 23 months, everything is in green and profit, only one month is red without profit.
Those who bought a full season subscription in July August for 8 months for only 100 euro, made 8000-10000 euro this hockey season. The new hockey season will start in August I'll be back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





answer all questions here E-mail: zlfra41@gmail.com

All statistics are verified https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew


----------



## werew (Sep 5, 2022)

Hello, yesterday we won a strong inside information the Champions League, big problem for the team from Austria Villach. Friendly games continue, Ice Hockey Champions League has started, in a week all the regular championships in Europe will start, in fact the hockey season has just begun, as usual, there will be a lot of high-quality insider information from me...

All my statistics verified https://betverified.com/profile/?ser...vicename=werew

Price

Package 1
one month 60 euro

Package 2
Full season 2022-2023 seven months, with big discount
(September, October, November, December, January, February, March,) 140 euro (20 euro per month)

If you are interested, contact me. zlfra41@gmail.com


----------

